# Pigeons attacking each other



## Webbster (Dec 15, 2016)

Hi all,

New here and having trouble with my all white homing pigeons. I started with 8 and only 3 returned so I ended up getting about 8 more. My total was 11 and I had at least one breeding pair. Since that time I have had two young birds born in the coop that seemed healthy in all regards and growing well be attacked and killed by other birds in the coop. It was only the younger birds first and now I just found an adult that was attacked and killed. I change the food and water every day and am new to pigeons so I am at a loss of what to do to fix this. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Are you sure it's your birds that are killing them and not a predator getting in? Do the deaths happen during the day or do you find dead birds in the morning? Just wondering about rats etc. Sad to read this, poor birds.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

First, wait to let them hatch eggs until early spring, that way the first time the young birds are allowed out of the coop/loft it will be at a time the hawk population is settling down to nest themselves are are not on the migration move and other wildlife is more abundant for their meals. 

Next you really should have a separate place or breeding area with mated pairs only in there with more nest boxes than you have pairs to cut back on fighting over the nest boxes. When they seem settled then let them hatch young, it helps also to wait till they are mature before letting them start a family , over a year old is ideal. This way there is less stress and fighting. 

The single birds or young birds can be your flying team as couples on hatching eggs or feeding babies are not allowed out, just in case something happens and they do not return. 

The flying team will scuffle over perches if there are not enough, you want twice as many perches as you do birds. They usually will work it out. I also want to mention when getting new birds it is usually wise to keep them separate for a few weeks to make sure they do not have illnesses that they could pass on to your other birds. 

Getting new homers of course they need to be just weaned young birds that have not been flown, for them to claim the coop as their own, otherwise older birds may just fly off back to their old loft. 
Raising young at your coop/home loft is ideal as you do not have to settle them as they were hatched there and already call it home.


----------



## Webbster (Dec 15, 2016)

Thanks for the replies. I am very confident that it's not predators getting in. I have checked to make sure there were no entrances or exits. The killings happen sporadically and I can't say for sure what time. A couple times I have noticed the other birds pecking the one to the point of pecking feathers off it's head and that's the one that ends up killed.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

Usually taking out a scalped bird can save it. It needs to be in a hospital cage to recover, sometimes if you have a bully they can be taken out and returned after a month separated and they seem to settle down and not think the whole coop is theirs. So if you have a lone bully that would help, if you have many then , tend to the injured and separate. New birds get the brunt of the violence that the territorial ones commit.


----------



## Webbster (Dec 15, 2016)

Thank you. I will try that.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Not hard to know when it happened if you check them in the morning, and at the end of the day, which you should be doing anyway. I also think maybe a predator. The young one can get scalped if you have single birds mixed with breeding pairs, but for 2 to actually be killed, and an adult killed, sounds more like a rat or something. They may fight, but don't usually kill each other. It takes a very small hole for a rat to get in. 
And mixing breeders with singles can be a problem. Although I also have a mixed loft and have not had those problems with the young. I do spend time with them though, and pretty much know what is going on, or if their is a trouble maker in there. You need to spend more time and notice these things. It isn't hard to pick out a bully.


----------

